# Locating studs behind a brick wall



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have access through the attic space?

If so look at the top plate to see where the fasteners are to hold the studs.

Measure from the corner to wherever you can find the fasteners, then you know where the studs fall in the wall , so you can measure from the corner over the same distance to get very close to the correct placement.


ED


----------

